# Vinyl siding corner posts and flashing on dormers



## rhastler (May 19, 2009)

I'm currently installing siding for a garage with an upstairs bonus area. There are two dormers on the garage and i am installing vinyl siding. I hired a local roofer to install the roofing for me, complete with flashing. When the roofers installed the flashing, it looks as if they have folded the step flashing on the side of the dormer walls (at the base of the dormer near the roof) around the corner and on top of the front apron flashing (the flashing at the base of the front dormer wall). The way in which they have done the flashing at the corner prevents the corner post from coming down completely to meet the roof at the proper angle. The flashing juts out from the corner where the front and side dormer walls meet the roof (sorry, i don't know how else to describe it). The flashing actually forces the corner post out away from the corner because the flashing does not conform the angle of the dormer walls and the roof. 

What i'm trying to figure out is how to work around this with the corner post? The only alternative i've come up with is to cut or notch the corner post so that it can come down to the corner properly. But i'm not sure this will look all that great. But I can't help thinking that the roofers didin't do a good job with the flashing and perhaps i should have them fix it somehow.

I'm assuming that it is best to put the starter strip for the front dormer walls as close to the roof line as possible. But if the corner post won't go down that far, i'm not sure that would work.

Perhaps a picture would help(i'll try to post tommorrow), but i was wondering if anyone else has run into the same problem? And has suggestions on dealing with the corner post and/or flashing?

I'd appreciate any help or advise others could give.

Thank You


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

When installing wood trim corners, I always have to rip 1-1/2" or so into the bottom of the front over-lapping one, to make it work. I usually caulk it, also. If you re-bend it in any way, you are responsible for any future leaks. Be safe, G


----------



## rhastler (May 19, 2009)

Are you saying to cut into the flashing so the corner fits?

I'm attaching pictures of the problem and one example for how to cut the corner post to work. But i'm not sure how it will turn out of it there is a better way. I'll be covering the bare metal flashing with aluminum trim stock that matches my siding. But i had hoped to only have to cover the front flashing and not have to have to bend it around the corner.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The roofer didn't do you any favor. Put another piece of same material flashing *over* that, to extend up under your corner. Be mindful of wind-blown rain. Be safe, G


----------



## rhastler (May 19, 2009)

Are you saying cover the flashing exposed with my matching aluminum trim stock? And cut the corner post like i've done it?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The roofer bent the flashing over sloppily. It should be re-bent so you can install front siding lower. I think you should also read this:

https://www.nachi.org/forum/f16/vinyl-siding-installation-guide-14964/index2.html

And possibly this: http://www.fourseasonsroofingandsiding.com/J.channel.leaks.htm

And lastly: http://www.vinylsiding.org/publications/0804_VSI_2007Manual.pdf

Be safe, G


----------



## rhastler (May 19, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the information. I'm familiar with the last reference, and have read it several times, just don't have much experience with this particular problem. I'll take a look at the other links.
Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## mdavis103 (May 31, 2009)

GBAR in WA said:


> The roofer bent the flashing over sloppily. It should be re-bent so you can install front siding lower. I think you should also read this:
> 
> https://www.nachi.org/forum/f16/vinyl-siding-installation-guide-14964/index2.html
> 
> ...


 
Thank you very much for posting this great information. You're saving me tons of money.


----------

